# numb tongue



## hellbell84 (Mar 1, 2011)

do any of you guys get a numb tongue or tingly sensations after they have had a hypo??

im 2.3 at the moment, and my gob feels really funny, keeps doing it whenever i have a hypo so was just wondering if anyone has the same?

Thanks


----------



## Caroline (Mar 1, 2011)

We all react differently to hypos, although some one else is bound to have had something similar. I hope everything is Ok and the hypo passes soon.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2011)

Tingly lips are certainly a hypo symptom for a lot of people, so possibly tongue also - hope it doesn't spoil your enjoyment of your jelly babies!


----------



## CarolK (Mar 1, 2011)

My son had a bad hypo last week , and for the first time ever, he had a numb tongue and pins and needles in his arm. He couldnt speak properly. He said it was on the left side of his face. It has never happened to him before.


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes I get that when it's a bad hypo. If I get the numb tongue, tingly lips and sweats I know I'd better act fast.  Horrid. Hope you soon feel better.x


----------



## grandma (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes I get that with a bad hypo. Latley I have also had a different thurst than I get with the highs it is very different and I seem to know that I am low not high


----------



## jema dunks (Mar 1, 2011)

yeah i get it often its nothing to worry about just 1 of the symptoms of a hypo iv only started getting it over the last few yrs but hypo symptoms change all the time


----------



## Chrissie (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes i get it too!! When i'm hypo my tongue goes numb & my lips tingle, then as i come out of the hypo i get pins & needles in my tongue that can last over a hour, as well as the usual hypo symptoms of shakes sweating disorientation funny tummy blurred vision & i sometimes cry oh the joys of hypos


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't get it, but my husbad does he says it's his sign that his sugar levels are on the way up, the more the tingley feeling he has the lower his hypo has been..


----------



## stxo (Mar 2, 2011)

i started getting this symptom a couple of years ago, the first time i didnt have any other symptoms, so thought it was nothing to worry about with my diabetes, but when i nearly passed out thought i'd better check, and i was reading at "lo" as people have said before, your symptoms change over time and its just a case of realising what they are. im just glad im not the only one who has this, as i usually find it hard enough to speak anyway, without having a numb tongue!


----------



## treasure_ireland (Mar 2, 2011)

This has happened to me a few times lately, my hypo symptoms seems to change frequently, but think it's down to just starting the pump.

It's not a nice sensation & definitely ruins jelly babies!!!

I wouldn't worry about it


----------

